# It has to be a metering issue... or light flicker... or auto iso adjust...



## jdramirez (Jan 30, 2015)

First of all... I know it's bad... but I'm just trying to knock down one pin at a time to get this thing right.

2nd - Technique...

Monopod mounted (which I know isn't as secure as a tripod, but it was in a walkway... so this is the best option without potentially killing people... But the monopod was reasonably stable... used a wireless shutter release... and hit the shutter here and there in order to get a progression of still movement. Then I placed the different images into photoshop using muliple layers... deleted the portion that didn't have the player, and then left the section with the player in the respective layers. Then flattened the image. The image settings for the series was manual, iso 3200, f/6.3 (and I realize that is high and i didn't fix the grain, but that is the least of my concerns), and 1/200 of a second. 

So it is pretty obvious that when there are no players on the ice, the camera meters the image differently. I dont' think the variance in exposure is related to light/white balance flicker. So... to correct this... instead of using (.) I should probably opt for ( )... or I can just brighten it in lightroom and then export it to photoshop (elements 12) so it matches the others or at least comes close.

So... if I do this outside under clouds... taking a shot before... then selecting out another image to lay over the background layer... will I experience this same sort of variance? I feel as though i will. So if it is metering... how do I get that to stick. With the lock toggle on the back of the 5d mkiii work... or is that just wishful thinking. 

Sorry for sounding so naive... I usually try to hide my naivate' and simply edit single images... but this combing of images is killing me slowly.


----------



## tolusina (Jan 30, 2015)

Your file name cracked me up, I know the feeling.

Florescent light flicker, yup.
I just added 91 to my 6D's shutter count for your benefit, well, mine too and anyone else.......

Anyway, florescent lighting only, f/6.3, auto ISO, auto WB, varying manual shutter speeds, several bursts. repeated with WB set to FL, 4,000°K.
Tried shutter speeds from 1/200 down to 1/25, had florescent flicker down through 1/30, could no longer notice it at 1/25. It did made a minor but basically ineffective improvement switching off of AWB. At 1/25, flicker was gone, AWB or FL WB.
---
Um, uh, is there a player in a white jersey behind the right most shot of the skater that ticked off someone in the middle east? He seems to have had a radical haircut down to his shoulders, his head is missing!! (JK, I see you are in test mode)


----------



## jdramirez (Jan 30, 2015)

So long story short... I can do this type of shot outdoors... indoors and I'm spending a few hours matching white balance.

I am confident I can match white balance in lightroom... but then I have to export the raws to photoshop... so I guess I will be spending the weekend watching youtube videos seeing how that is done.


----------



## tolusina (Jan 30, 2015)

Maybe, how about with FL WB, shooting a continuous burst, maybe at low speed 3 FPS, open them all as layers, selectively switch layers off or on until you find a set with matching WB?


----------



## agierke (Jan 30, 2015)

the attachment is broken for me. cant access the image you attached.


----------



## jdramirez (Jan 31, 2015)

agierke said:


> the attachment is broken for me. cant access the image you attached.



I see it just fine. It is just a simple .jpg... I guess I can upload it to dropbox or something.


----------



## tolusina (Jan 31, 2015)

jdramirez said:


> agierke said:
> 
> 
> > the attachment is broken for me. cant access the image you attached.
> ...


'twas a site glitch, it's fixed. Your attachment works like normal.


----------



## Halfrack (Feb 8, 2015)

http://petapixel.com/2014/12/15/tip-use-magical-match-total-exposures-feature-lightroom-quick-fix/

Should fix it right up. Yes, the lighting is flickering, almost as bad as neon


----------



## jdramirez (Feb 8, 2015)

Halfrack said:


> http://petapixel.com/2014/12/15/tip-use-magical-match-total-exposures-feature-lightroom-quick-fix/
> 
> Should fix it right up. Yes, the lighting is flickering, almost as bad as neon



Awesome... I owe you a bourbon. I thought I would have to adjust the white balance and exposure individually but this worked beautifully. 

I "exported" the files to photoshop as a smart object (maybe because I'm using elements). Then I was able to layer them onto each other. I was using a monopod with feet because I was shooting in a walkway, so the backgrounds aren't perfectly matched up, but I don't think it is overly noticeable.


----------



## jdramirez (Feb 8, 2015)

I think the lesson learned... for me at least... is that the light flicker from flourescent lighting not only affects the white balance in regards to blue-ish and redish hues, but also to perception of exposure (with some being brighter and consequently looking like they are more exposed than other WB levels).


----------



## Halfrack (Feb 8, 2015)

Glad it worked for you. Next time you're out and see a neon sign, shoot it at a couple different shutter speeds - in large signs you'll see a variance in intensity until you hit 1/60th or so. Yea, it pissed me off until I realized why.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Feb 8, 2015)

jdramirez said:


> I think the lesson learned... for me at least... is that the light flicker from flourescent lighting not only affects the white balance in regards to blue-ish and redish hues, but also to perception of exposure (with some being brighter and consequently looking like they are more exposed than other WB levels).


Just buy 7D Mark ii and the problem will be solved with the activated anti-flicker feature.


----------



## jdramirez (Feb 9, 2015)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> jdramirez said:
> 
> 
> > I think the lesson learned... for me at least... is that the light flicker from flourescent lighting not only affects the white balance in regards to blue-ish and redish hues, but also to perception of exposure (with some being brighter and consequently looking like they are more exposed than other WB levels).
> ...



No...I'm content with my 5d mkiii & fixing in post. But I guess when I upgrade to the mk v, I'll get that feature.


----------



## JimKarczewski (Feb 9, 2015)

Wait until you aren't under fluorescent and it's sodium vapor or one of those other hideous light forms.

Flicker reduction on the 7DII works pretty good but sometimes it will go with the down cycle of the light rather than the up, so you'll get a dark shot every so often. If I find what I was shooting and saw that I'll post it here but I don't do a hell of a lot of sports other than swimming (where the officials aren't a*holes and volleyball for the same reason.)

But I will say with it coming out on all the new cameras it is a pretty good tool to use especially in those images like football where half the image the grass is green, the other half it's just brown from the mid-cycle shot of the camera and light variation.


----------



## whothafunk (Feb 9, 2015)

A bit oftopic.. I'm not crazy about 7D2's flicker option as it, in my opinion, really delays the shutter release. And I shoot indoor sports 2-5 times a week. I missed the peak moment way too many times when I had flicker option enabled.


----------

